# Off-Topic >  best place to find on line books today

## smithdoor

Where is the best place to find on line books today ????

I have three books to upload at this time I have upload to Google play and Amazon/Kindle
Machinist Handbook for the Apprentice
Machinist Guide 
Single To Three Phase Simplified


Dave

----------


## All2skitzd

Local Library's' website. Some offer car repair manuals and much more to cardholders

----------

